# Niedrige FPS (WoW)



## Vultrex (2. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe eine sehr niedrige FPS Rate trotz ausreichendem System für WoW.
Woran könnte das liegen???

Mein System:

Acer Aspire M5641
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 (2,33GHz)
2 x 2Gb PC800 RAM
2 x 640Gb Festplatten
NVidia GeForce 9300 GE

Danke schonmal an alle im vorraus.


MfG Vultrex


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Eigendlich ist das meiste in Ordnung, jedoch ist deine Grafikkarte nicht wirklich fürs Spielen geeignet. Auf welchen Einstellungen spielst du denn und wieviel FPS haste dabei?


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Low Fps... bla bla bla.

Wo?

Welche Grafikeinstellungen?

Treiber aktuell?

Betriebssystem?


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Wird mit einer Office-Karte ziemlich schlecht was die hohen FPS angeht - da hilft warscheinlich nur ein Neukauf.. 


/Edit : Oh , das ist nen Laptop - oder?_


----------



## Vultrex (2. November 2009)

generell habe ich so um die 20 FPS.
Spiele mit Einstellung zwischen Hoch und Ultra.

Treiber und Betriebssystem haben alle aktuelle Treiber bekommen.
System ist allerdings Windows Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Wenn du Hoch-Ultra spielst stell einfach mal die Grafikeinstellungen runter...

Spielst du zufällig im Fenstermodus?


----------



## eMJay (2. November 2009)

Mit der Grafikkarte ist es ein Wunder dass du überhaupt 20 hast mit diesen Einstellungen.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Ich verstehe eigendlich nie die Aussage "Ich habe nur 20 FPS auf fast vollsten Einstellungen".

Ab mehr als 25 FPS sind man schon fast keinen Unterschied,ab 49 kann das menschliche Auge fast nichts mehr Feststellen.

Stell mal Schatten übrigens auf den 2 oder 3 Balken,dann gehts besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Painschkes

Ein Laptop mit 2 x 640Gb Festplatten und nem Quad mit 2,33ghz. Kann ich mir nicht in einem Laptop vorstellen. Außer in einem Schweineteuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vultrex (2. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eigendlich nie die Aussage "Ich habe nur 20 FPS auf fast vollsten Einstellungen".
> 
> Ab mehr als 25 FPS sind man schon fast keinen Unterschied,ab 49 kann das menschliche Auge fast nichts mehr Feststellen.
> 
> ...



xDDD Ich habe keinen Laptop.

Habe nen ganz normalen Kasten PC.
Es geht mir aber ums Detail ^^ nicht nur um den Spielspaß. Möchte die Animationen sehen und zb. in UC bei den Ausgängen, da stehen diese 2 großen grünen Wachen, an denen komme ich ohne leichtes hacken nicht vorbei, da schießt meine FPS in den Keller.

/edit Sry nicht gesehen das du nicht mich meintest. ^^

@Arosk: Ja ich spiele im Fenstermodus, weils bequemer ist zu switchen zwischen Musik, MSN und Dektop ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Dann geh mal in Vollbild und freu dich über mehr FPS.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. November 2009)

Fenstermodus, alles auf Hoch-Ultra, 9200 GE..

Sach mal, wie schaffst du um Gottes willen 20 FPS?xD


Haste Eingabeverzögerungs aus? Gibt viel FPS,sofern es aus ist. Außerdem kannste versuchen Schatten wenigstens um 1nen Balken runterzustellen. So viel optischen Unterschied macht es nicht.


----------



## Vultrex (2. November 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Fenstermodus, alles auf Hoch-Ultra, 9200 GE..
> 
> Sach mal, wie schaffst du um Gottes willen 20 FPS?xD
> 
> ...



9300 GE wenn ich bitten darf xDDD
Eingabeverzögerung??? Wie kann man die an und ausstellen???

Schatten habe ich bereits komplett runtergestellt (niedrig) weil ich dadurch sehr viel FPS verliere.

/edit Eingabeverzögerung habe ich aus. Werde es auch mal auf Vollbild probieren, welches mir aber nicht sehr zuspricht, da ich sehr oft neben bei mit Freunden schreibe und ich sonst immer raus-Taben müsste.


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

Wenn nicht, einfach 50€ locker machen und sowas mal in 2 mins reingesteckt und sich über Ultra mit 30+ FPS freuen.


----------



## Yaggoth (3. November 2009)

Tja, allzuviele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hast du dann nicht mehr, wenn du nicht auf Grafik verzichten willst musst du wohl ein paar Euronen locker machen...


----------



## eMJay (3. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, einfach 50&#8364; locker machen und sowas mal in 2 mins reingesteckt und sich über Ultra mit 30+ FPS freuen.


Das hängt von der Auflösung ab. Ich Schaffe mit einer 4850 keine Ultra.... allerdings mit 1920x1080. Und bei meiner Freundin aufm Rechner kann man auch nicht auf Ultra Spielen bei 1240x1024.... Der ist noch etwas besser als meiner. 

Er wird aber mit einer 4650 besser vorankommen als mit einer gameligen 9300 Office Grafikkarte.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. November 2009)

die eingabeverzögerung hat rein garnix mit der leistung zutun.
und nein es ist falsch das man ab 25fps keinen unterschied sieht. das ist ein gerücht was sich ewig hält aber falsch ist.

ausserdem ist die frage wo er die fps-probs hat immer noch offen. in dalaran bpsw hat mans selbst mit topsystem oft nur 20 fps.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

_Natürlich macht die Eingabeverzögerung nen Unterschied - hast mal FPS mit und ohne Eingebaverzögerung verglichen? Anscheinend nicht.._


----------



## Resch (3. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die eingabeverzögerung hat rein garnix mit der leistung zutun.
> und nein es ist falsch das man ab 25fps keinen unterschied sieht. das ist ein gerücht was sich ewig hält aber falsch ist.
> 
> ausserdem ist die frage wo er die fps-probs hat immer noch offen. in dalaran bpsw hat mans selbst mit topsystem oft nur 20 fps.




So wie ich das mal gelesen haben kann der Mensch nur 24 Bilder pro Sekunde verarbeiten, d.H ab diesen Wert läuft es definitiv für uns flüßig. Den Unterschied zu  mehr Bildern nimmt man jedoch trotzdem wahr, aber nur subjektiv.


----------



## Vultrex (3. November 2009)

selbst in Dalaran am Abend (Wochenende) habe ich 20-30 FPS. Trotzdem läuft es nicht wirklich flüssig. Die Grafikkarte werde ich auf jedenfall aufrüsten.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und nein es ist falsch das man ab 25fps keinen unterschied sieht. das ist ein gerücht was sich ewig hält aber falsch ist.
> 
> ausserdem ist die frage wo er die fps-probs hat immer noch offen. in dalaran bpsw hat mans selbst mit topsystem oft nur 20 fps.


Gut das du meinen Post nichtmal vollständig gelesen & verstanden hast.

Und das mit der Eingabeverzögerung,dass sie nichts Ausmacht,ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Independent (3. November 2009)

> So wie ich das mal gelesen haben kann der Mensch nur 24 Bilder pro Sekunde verarbeiten, d.H ab diesen Wert läuft es definitiv für uns flüßig. Den Unterschied zu mehr Bildern nimmt man jedoch trotzdem wahr, aber nur subjektiv.



Käse. Wieso glaubt jeder diesen Schmarrn. 

Die 25FPS die du meinst, haben was mit der Wiedergabe von Filmen (nicht Spiele) zu tun.

Ein Game ist ab 60FPS flüssig.


----------



## Asoriel (3. November 2009)

richtig! Man merkt bei einem Spiel zwischen 25 und 50FPS einen sehr großen Unterschied! 

Und zur HD4650 bei Alternate: Mist! Um den Preis gibts die HD4670 die deutlich (!) schneller ist.

Würde aber auch raten, eine Grafikkarte einzubauen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. November 2009)

warum bitte sollte die eingabeverzögerung was bewirken? das ist doch vollkommener schwachsinn. das ist ne einstellung für die tastatur.


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

_Trotzdem verringert es die FPS um einiges - überzeug dich doch selbst.._


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. November 2009)

genau und wenn ich die mausgeschwindigkeit verändere, wirkt sich das auch auf die fps aus...


----------



## painschkes (3. November 2009)

_Mein Gott ,  was hast du verdammt nochmal für ein Problem?! Probier es aus und gut ist - wir werden das sicherlich nicht so sagen - es wurde schon von vielen gestestet.._


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. November 2009)

das brauch man nicht testen, weil es unmöglich etwas bewirken kann. das ist wenn dann nur einbildung. oder aber in dalaran getestet. und in dalaran kann man die fps nunmal nichtmal ansatzweise vergleichen.


----------



## Ogil (3. November 2009)

"Das Aktivieren dieser Option verringert die Verzoegerung des Benutzerinterfaces, kann jedoch die Bildrate stark senken."

Und ja - die Bildrate sinkt stark.

PS: Und nein - hab es beim Fliegen getestet. Von den von mir auf 100 eingestellten Max-FPS auf rund 50 gesunken.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (3. November 2009)

achso ihr redet von was ganz anderem... warum nennt blizzard sowas bitte eingabeverzögerung? ich dachte ihr redet von der eingabeverzögerung im windows (dieses nervige fenster was kommt wenn man zu oft oder zu lange ne taste drückt).

erstaunlich das keinem aufgefallen ist, das ich von was ganz anderem rede, wo ich doch gesagt habe, dass diese einstellung nur die tastatur beeinflusst^^


die einstellung im wow wirkt sich natürlich schon stark aus.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (3. November 2009)

......... nC


----------

